# My new fold down work bench



## fatmansat (Jan 10, 2013)

:euro:Hi guy, this is my new workbench.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jCbWDF0JYQ


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Guess it is OK. Never did see a good picture of it completed and in operation.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Fatman
If that was you in the video, you sure work fast!! Haha 
I like the little circular saw being used.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good idea, but IMO three HD door type hinges would probably hold more weight than the piano hinge. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

